# Ouvrir un dossier de sauvegarde de mails sous Thunderbird



## mikalak (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir s'il est existait un outil permettant d'ouvrir et de lire des mails enregistrés dans un dossier sous thunderbird sans utiliser Thunderbird comme logiciel de mail.
merci à vous
mika


----------



## Aliboron (12 Juin 2011)

Thunderbird utilise le format MBOX pour archiver le courrier. En conséquence, tu récupères les fichiers de Thunderbird et tu importes dans Mail (ou Entourage/Outlook, etc.)

NB : les archives se trouvent dans ~/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles/default/_uy4wkd8l.slt_/Mail/Local Folders/ etc. Ce sont ceux qui n'ont pas d'extension (ex : *Inbox* - et pas Inbox.msf)

_NB 2 : ce type de sujet a déjà été abordé à de nombreuses reprises..._


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Par ailleurs, il est ici question de logiciels de messagerie, de lecture de messages, etc. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!


----------



## mikalak (12 Juin 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse si rapide, 
mais en fait je n'ai pas thunderbird sur mon mac mais sur mon pc Pro. De ce dernier, je sauvegarde mes mails dans un dossier qui est un DD externe.
Ma question va te paraitre bete, mais comment fait on pour importer un dossier sur Mail, car je suis la procédure et lorsque je veux ouvrir le dossier celui-ci se met en piece jointe d'u message.
Désolé de reposer une questiondéjà traitée, j'ai cherché  mais je ne trouve pas de discussion sur mon problème precis.


----------



## Aliboron (12 Juin 2011)

Tout en bas à gauche de cette page, tu as une petite liste de messages présentant des similitudes d'intitulé avec le tien. Une "recherche express" en quelque sorte. Si tu regardes le troisième de la liste, tu devrais y trouver des éléments de réponse intéressants...

Pour le reste, il faudrait que tu précises ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes. Je suis assez étonné qu'en passant par le menu "Fichier" > "Importer des boîtes aux lettres..." tu obtiennes un nouveau message avec pièce jointe.


----------



## mikalak (13 Juin 2011)

Merci++ pour tes réponses, 
j'ai enfin trouvé pour l'import il fallait sélectionner "carnet d'adresse et archive mbox"...

Sans vouloir abuser, j'ai une question: est il possible de consulter une archive MBOX dépuis un disque dur externe sans avoir à importer les messages?

Mika


----------

